# FR: lived - vivre, habiter - imparfait / passé composé



## lovefrench

when saying that someone lived somewhere in the form of narrating a story would you use imparfait or passe compose. i think imparfait i just want to double check.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## jann

welcome lovefrench 

it depends on the context of your exact phrase... please post your attempted sentence(s).


----------



## Gil

Il vivait à Barcelone quand il a rencontré Pénélope.

Il a vécu longtemps à Barcelone, puis il est allé vivre à Melbourne.

Which one do you like?


----------



## geostan

I'm surprised at the use of vivre. I would have used habiter or demeurer.


----------



## Gil

_Vivre _is also used :


> (Avec indication du lieu) Passer sa vie, une partie de sa vie en résidant habituellement. Þ habiter. Des lieux « où l'on aimerait à vivre » (La Bruyère). Vivre à Paris, à la campagne. « Naître, vivre et mourir dans la même maison » (Sainte-Beuve). Elle « vivait chez ses beaux-parents » (Chardonne). « Le milieu dans lequel vous vivez » (Loti). — Par métaph. « Nous vivons trop dans les livres et pas assez dans la nature » (France). « Il vivait dans le monde des à-peu-près » (Proust).


----------



## lovefrench

When Tammy was young she lived in Fort Worth. One day...

Quand Tammy était jeune, elle habitait dans Fort Worth. Un jour...


----------



## jann

you are correct that in this case, you should use the imparfait for your "she lived in Fort Worth".  but we use *à* for towns, not "dans"

[…]


----------



## Diddlina

Hi, I pretty much know when to use passé composé and when to use imparfait but this sentence:

J'ai vécu ici

vs. 

je vivais ici 

pussles me... I would have thought to use the imparfait since you're describing something and this definitly isn't one event. (badly worded I know)

Come to think of it I can't see when you should ever use vécu...?

Can you help lil' old me?


----------



## Robenin

Okay, here goes...

Examples of perfect tense of _vivre_ would be:

Je n'ai jamais vécu en Italie.

or

Est-ce que tu as vécu à Londres?

J'y ai vécu en 1997

This is more _I have lived_, whereas the imperfect is usually _I was living _or_ I used to live  _for example:

Je vivais en Allemagne quand j'étais jeune.

Or Lorsqu'on y vivait, le village était moins grand.

Hope that helps!

rob


----------



## Suehil

I've said it before, but it still holds true:  If it sounds OK to say "I have lived" then use the perfect; if it sounds odd (not necessarily incorrect, but odd) to say "I have lived" then use the imperfect.  It is not an official rule, but it works!


----------



## arpitaganguli

Bonjour, 

Bien que je connaise le différence entre ''habitait'' et ''a habité', je ne suis pas sure si j'utilise ''habitait'' ici, ou ''a habité'' ici.

La phase, c'est, ''Rabindranath Tagore, le plus grand poète de l’Inde, compositeur, écrivain, dramaturge, peintre et philosophe indien *habitait *aussi à Kolkata''. 

Merci d'avance.
Arpita


----------



## tartopom

If I hear " Il a habité aussi à Kolkata." I understand he lived in Kolkata - after living there or before living over there. 
But " Il habitait aussi à Kolkata" sounds - to me - as if, at one point, he lived in Kolkata and another place too. "L'an dernier, je galèrais, j'habitais chez ma mère et j'habitais aussi chez mon frère."


----------



## arpitaganguli

Yes that is what is confusing me.. Tagore is a Calcuttan. His home is Calcutta. So should I use ''habitait'' - or ''a habité''? I think from what you say, it should be ''a habité'', isnt it?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'imparfait pourrait aussi impliquer que ce poète a habité à Calcutta en même temps qu'une tierce personne dont il serait question dans le contexte. Donc, justement, c'est affaire de contexte. Une phrase à elle seule ne permet généralement pas de déterminer s'il convient d'utiliser un imparfait ou un passé composé.

Voir aussi FR: passé composé / imparfait.

P.S.: J'ai fusionné votre fil avec une discussion existante. N'oubliez pas de toujours chercher les fils existants avant d'ouvrir un nouveau fil (cf. nos us et coutumes).


----------

